# People nowdays answering there phone???



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

What is it with people nowdays not answering thier phone?Everyone has a cell phone but they don't pickup.Leave them a message and they call you back,sometimes!!!Some of these are businesses.They must have plenty of work or don't want to sell anything to me.

Seamless gutter guy.Called him he came out did a estimate.Called him back and left him message to do it.He has never returned call.called back 6 times atleast in last YEAR.

Gravel guy is supposed to build a pad for building.He is week late and building is going to be here in another week and he won't answer phone.

Feed guy wouldn't answer phone for 4 days.I called someone else!

Guy that always wants to borrow something wouldn't answer phone when I wanted help.I guess he can borrow from someone else!

Ordered a load of crushed rock and it was supposed to be here "next week" that was a month ago.

End of Rant for today anyway.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Typically, people answer the phone the way they do business.

However, for cell phones, I will frequently try to answer when it rings, but the call drops immediately. This is because the supervisory channel is a different frequency and technology than the voice channel. Around the house, the phone only rings when I am in the can or at the furthest point possible to get to it! Both cases are classic Murphy's Law.

When a business doesn't return calls, I assume that they are either too sloppy that I don't want to do business with them, or they are so busy that they really don't want/need my business, so, again, I don't do business with them.

"Integrity is doing what you said you would do, in the way you said you would do it."

Ralph


----------

